# [SOLVED] Toshiba Satellite Pro L20--Lan Card, Wireless Problem



## saudgrewal (Nov 7, 2008)

Hi there!

I have a *Toshiba Satellite Pro L20 PSL25E* Laptop and XP SP2 Installed.
I had my LAN and Wireless working fine but then I missed driver CD. Now after Reinstalling Windows XP SP2 I am unable to find drivers for LAN and Wireless even on Toshiba's website (Here : http://eu.computers.toshiba-europe.com/innovation/download_drivers_bios.jsp?service=EU ). The one there are not working. I tried net searching but of no use.

So now from where I can download drivers for LAN and wireless for my Laptop.

THANKS FOR COOPERATION


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: Toshiba Satellite Pro L20--Lan Card, Wireless Problem*

Try this link:

http://support.toshiba-tro.de/tools/Satellite/sl20/win-xp/lan-xp-562012022004.zip

also try this page for wireless drivers:
http://aps2.toshiba-tro.de/wlan/?page=downloads


----------



## saudgrewal (Nov 7, 2008)

*Re: Toshiba Satellite Pro L20--Lan Card, Wireless Problem*

Sorry Mate it did not work.!


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: Toshiba Satellite Pro L20--Lan Card, Wireless Problem*

The first link is for the LAN card.. the second one is for the Wireless. So you mean both did not work?

Before you install, uninstall them first in Device Manager and in ADD/REMOVE should there be some installed programs related to Wireless or LAN card.


----------



## saudgrewal (Nov 7, 2008)

*Re: Toshiba Satellite Pro L20--Lan Card, Wireless Problem*

Thanks mate. It eventually did work.

Thanks again


----------

